# Testing, testing 123



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Look what we have here! Bought it used on the cheap! Excited for quicker spool on the turbo!









Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

liking the droid i see..

i'm in love with android os...

and do share the bennefits of the new downpipe


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

yo pipe ain't got no hanger either. why does their picture show a hanger lol. my pipe resonates really bad around 2500-3500 making my sweet 5 cyl sound like a kia w/a fart can duct taped to well pipe.

wondering if the subframe hanger would make it sound a lot better... :what:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

tchilds said:


> yo pipe ain't got no hanger either. why does their picture show a hanger lol. my pipe resonates really bad around 2500-3500 making my sweet 5 cyl sound like a kia w/a fart can duct taped to well pipe.
> 
> wondering if the subframe hanger would make it sound a lot better... :what:


Cut your stock hangar off and tack it on. Or make one.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

yeh i want to do that but i was lazy and paid someone to install it remember :laugh:

i suppose i could grind off the existing hanger and do that. i probably will eventually. I may attach a heat shield too, to add more weight like the cat had and reduce the noise.

i thought they sent me an old design by accident but apparently they just not adding hangers like in their advertised pictures 

the pipe didn't have the right length and moved my tips a tiny bit, about 1/2" down/forward. made my exhaust tips ride hard enough on my tow bar to completely move all vibrations to rear of vehicle, basically hangers weren't even working. i took tow bar off and now it sounds like ****e because it vibrates REALLY BAD right under my feet w/nothing to stop it from resonating like a mofo into the cabin.

the flex pipe on this thing is OVERKILL to the max, so no big deal not like its going to break. i just feel it would sound and fit more OEM w/the addition of hanger to subframe. that and match the advertised picture :laugh:

*long story short, w/out that hanger my OEM exhaust drones worse than most non resonated single muffler setups now between 2500 and 3500* apparently that cat or its subframe mount really killed a lot of the vibrations, guessing its the mount...


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

So who is making these downpipe/testpipes?


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

i got mine from USP. my car don't like it at all unfortunately. they are definitely for "track" use. w/some tuning though hopefully it will pay off. i have a cel to let me know my cat isn't working, so the integrated spacer isn't working on MY car, but I am running an HEP SRI on an 09+ so there's a lot of differences between mine and the car it was designed on.

my power midrange really picked up though where it was dead as a doornail before, after the SRI install. where my motor used to bog under load around 4500rpm in a hard turn, it will actually spin the tires up in a linear fashion again.

its really a good midrange to top end improvement on my car.


I ordered mine new the other day, thinking they added hangers to the new pipes that the gaggle of used ones in FS thread don't have. They hooked me up w/a discount though when I called which basically equated to free shipping. Again though, its a lot lighter and doesn't really need the hanger w/the heavy duty flex pipe. I am just curious to see if the hanger remedies the nasty drone.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

tchilds said:


> i got mine from USP. my car don't like it at all unfortunately. they are definitely for "track" use. w/some tuning though hopefully it will pay off.
> 
> my power midrange really picked up though where it was dead as a doornail before, after the SRI install. where my motor used to bog under load around 4500rpm in a hard turn, it will actually spin the tires up in a linear fashion again.
> 
> ...


Should have a hangar for support anyways


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

yeh i pm'd greg, waiting still.

i'll prob just call them next week. they have really good customer service and i look forward to talking to them about my concerns.

i'm not really that worried about it though, its a minor issue.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

The only car Ive seen without one is a locals R32 with a 4" downpipe...


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

yeh we don't need anything over 2.5" w/supporting mods currently available.

3" would be nice for the budget c2 kit, MAYBE


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Honestly its much nicer opening the exhaust up,I like it, the car is MUCH louder... But the Turbo spools much quicker and I can hear it now a bit more! The problem with going 3" to me its expensive, its not going to net me much gain really... Usp does make a sweet product i'm very impressed with build quality!

I do worry about emissions though

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

When would you say its in full boost compared to before?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

vwluger22 said:


> When would you say its in full boost compared to before?


this!!


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Yea how much faster does it spool now?!


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Around 3k vs around 4k it boosts much quicker. In fact just pushing the accelerator down part way produces boost much easier. It quickly his 5lbs and spools to 10 really easily. its louder, but you can feel the car wants to go! It begs to be stomped in...
Last night I put a turbo s2k to SHAME! poor guy literally looked like he saw a ghost!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

TylerO28 said:


> Around 3k vs around 4k it boosts much quicker. In fact just pushing the accelerator down part way produces boost much easier. It quickly his 5lbs and spools to 10 really easily. its louder, but you can feel the car wants to go! It begs to be stomped in...
> Last night I put a turbo s2k to SHAME! poor guy literally looked like he saw a ghost!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


that's what i thought. No backpressure. 
btw, i am using a droid, and i love it :laugh:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

this thread talks about androids and turbos.. win win

 congrats on the quick spool


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

lol. droid kids... 

Does anyone know if this thing burns through o2 sensors w/prolonged usage?


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

tchilds said:


> lol. droid kids...
> 
> Does anyone know if this thing burns through o2 sensors w/prolonged usage?


Never had a problem with mine


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

TylerO28 said:


> Around 3k vs around 4k it boosts much quicker.


Thats good to know and you still have the C2 2.5 down pipe and the test pipe is 2.5 correct? I wonder what the differance would be with a highflow cat in there just so it inspection freindly.


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

The HFC is certainly going to provide a little bit more resistance to airflow than a test pipe. So you have the 2.5" dp and test pipe, and then stock 2.25" exhaust from there?

As always, post more vids!!!


----------



## Egarza (May 16, 2011)

Looks like you were satisfied with the pipe


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

my current set up is turbo, c2 down pipe 2.5" to the usp test pipe 2.5" to my Eurojet exhaust 2.5"

Its a straight shot and i'm loving it! The car sounds alive now... When I open her up, wot she screams the cool sounds I get now are while shifting,I can hear the turbo unwind and when I rev it you can hear it build!

Just gotta install my new clutch masters fx400 clutch once it comes then I'll actually get on it... That and I need to install my rear perch..because my new snow tires are rubbing out back









Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

tchilds said:


> yo pipe ain't got no hanger either. why does their picture show a hanger lol. my pipe resonates really bad around 2500-3500 making my sweet 5 cyl sound like a kia w/a fart can duct taped to well pipe.
> 
> wondering if the subframe hanger would make it sound a lot better... :what:


Mine didn't have hangers either but i got a local shop to weld them in for $20


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

did you use the hanger off the old cat or did they just bend one for ya? i should have told them to fix it right when I had it installed but I felt bad because they charged me $90 and spent 3 hours replacing broken studs and dealing w/really effing siezed o2 sensor. not to mention the non OEM fitment that moved my tips so they bang nice and loud on my tow bar.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Its not needed... if I had those tabs,I wouldn't be able to install it. Because the turbo down pipe is clocked further to the right... So in my case I was happy to not have to cut anything

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

yeh i know its not needed but it is droning really bad between 2500-3500, which basically means it drones worst at 2500rpm, or my cruising rpm at 60mph on highway... lol. at 55mph and 65mph its GREAT and sounds normal for a exhaust mod...

i've helped my friend build a few guitars and he agree's w/me that the lack of support is causing the cabin noise intrusion. basically there's two kinds of noise. the first kind is the noise itself, moving the air which pretty much only moves through open air ways. the second noise is the type that comes from mass vibrating, ie lack of hanger, reduced mass from no heat shield and cat as well to a degree. i don't know if the hanger will transmit more or less but that's what i intend to find out. it will probably make the OVERALL cabin noise more, but eliminate the BAD drone i'm having between 2500-3k rpm at cruising speed.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I custom build guitars myself. I only sell maybe 4 or 5a year... But I know resonance.. You have a valid point. Have you tried tucking some mass loaded vinyl in the tunnel? A hanger may actually great more because it will transfer those vibrations directly into the car... I don't personally get much drone for some reason. maybe its the turbo muffling a bit... 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

i'm running stock exhaust w/hangers and stock header... there's pretty much two stiff points with a big flexible point in the middle and nothing to "slow" it down once it starts resonating, like a fixed hanger that is under tension.

i agree the hanger will transmit more vibrations over all but i think it will deaden the nasty drone. i may try moving my hangers around too in the back to see if it changes it.

the vinyl would work but i'm not trying to add more weight unless its directly attached to the pipe to slow the vibes down some more. i'm familiar w/sound deadening and do not plan on going down that road. my audio competition s10 has about 150lb of sound deadening in it now...


it probably has something to do w/my stock exhaust and HPA puck. every car is different so i'll just have to experiment.


oh yeah, we just built a seagull s6 replica and it sounds amazing. i am going to buy the real thing i think now :laugh: the wider fret board is AMAZING for solo's


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

tchilds said:


> i'm running stock exhaust w/hangers and stock header... there's pretty much two stiff points with a big flexible point in the middle and nothing to "slow" it down once it starts resonating, like a fixed hanger that is under tension.
> 
> i agree the hanger will transmit more vibrations over all but i think it will deaden the nasty drone. i may try moving my hangers around too in the back to see if it changes it.
> 
> ...


Nice! I actually like those seagulls....

It makes sense to isolate it that's for sure! Im thinking if you can get it solid you're going to find it vibrates more, but it'll likely cure your drone. My test pipe is basically hard mounted because of its angle. I get minimal drone! Let us know how it goes

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

time to take some videos showing the spool


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

pennsydubbin said:


> time to take some videos showing the spool


he has to.


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

tchilds said:


> did you use the hanger off the old cat or did they just bend one for ya? i should have told them to fix it right when I had it installed but I felt bad because they charged me $90 and spent 3 hours replacing broken studs and dealing w/really effing siezed o2 sensor. not to mention the non OEM fitment that moved my tips so they bang nice and loud on my tow bar.


No, I took it to him and he did it all himself. I still have the CAT when i need to do emission. $90? wow that is crap. I replaced the studs myself which was a little annoying but it was fine. The O2 sensor was a bitch but eventually I was able to get it. The one at the headers I was surprised was a heck of a lot easier!


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

yeh that's good price in indy. after seeing how much BS he had to go through to deal w/my stock exhaust (which i took one look at before I drove it there and said F it) I was happy to pay. i hate dealing with studs man, with a passion. i just don't have patience for that stuff or the hands for delicate work w/a grinder. my o2 sensor was one with the stock cat too :banghead:, even with 3 foot breaker bar on an o2 socket. i refused to destroy it so i took it in after looking up the prices of o2 sensors :laugh:

in for the video!!!


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

tchilds said:


> yeh that's good price in indy. after seeing how much BS he had to go through to deal w/my stock exhaust (which i took one look at before I drove it there and said F it) I was happy to pay. i hate dealing with studs man, with a passion. i just don't have patience for that stuff or the hands for delicate work w/a grinder. my o2 sensor was one with the stock cat too :banghead:, even with 3 foot breaker bar on an o2 socket. i refused to destroy it so i took it in after looking up the prices of o2 sensors :laugh:
> 
> in for the video!!!


Lol I can understand that. I took the previous weekend to replace the 4 studs to the collector and test pipe then also the 5 studs I pulled out from the bottom of the manifold. Taking the 4the studs wasn't bad. Two came out relatively willingly-ish lol. I couldn't believe how much rust was there. The other two I cut off with the dremel then drilled then out. It all worked out well.

Video , yes please.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

For some reason it seems I've lucked out! My studs came out no problem and o2 sensors were cake! I used an o2 socket and they popped right out! I do clean under the car regularly though and add sprays of pb blaster to most parts. I'm kinda crazy when it comes to having a clean car though

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

yeh i need to start washing better and using a jack pad. i got a lil jack damage i need to patch over before this winter. i'm so lazy in winter about washing under car, lol maybe i should just throw a sprinkler under her.

you are lucky cuz my exhaust was like pure rust. too much off roading LOL


----------

